# Inter-genera pairs, are they possible?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to know, does anybody has any kind of weird pairing like this?
I know pigeons _and_ doves are a bad idea, but what about different genera or species of doves?

For example I was thinking about getting a mate in the future (a good amount of time from now) for my dove, so I'd like to do some research. I would like to purchase one to be able to know the gender as I believe my dove is male. He is an eared dove (genus _Zenaida_, relative of the mourning dove) and I'd like to purchase a ringneck dove (genus _Streptopelia_) because eared doves can't be purchased. They are supposed to be of a similar size (ringnecks are bigger I think). Given that he is actually a he, would it be possible? What are your experiences with different genera relationships of pigeons or doves?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard that differing species of doves can get along as long as the size is close, a small male with a bigger hen would work fine IMO, There also has been dove x pigeon breedings, but the offspring are infertile, so it does happen, usually though pigeons are too much for doves as they are delicate and can pick fights that they will lose with a heavier pigeon, so that is why it is not recommeded not to keep doves with pigeons, but the right pair can work, like say a hen very small breed of pigeon with a ring neck cock bird.. it could happen but it is not the norm. I think a hen ring neck would work well with an eared dove..or at least try it.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I may try in the future! Thanks!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

From my research on bird breeding, it sounds like for the most part, some birds of different genera are compatible but most aren't, and those that are produce infertile offspring. I am doing canary research right now, but looking into crossing canaries with certain finches. Apparently the house finch and the goldfinch are genetically possible (with the majority of offspring infertile, but not all), and siskins are compatible with only the female offspring being infertile, yet other finch/canary crosses have not been successful. I'm curious enough that I'd give your dove thing a try. 

You could do DNA sexing (by sending in some feathers) to determine the sex of your bird, if they have that species on file. JP Bird Sexing is good and only costs $15 oer bird (as opposed to $25 I've seen on other sites). I've used them 5 times and so far I have been impressed with their speed and service. You can email them and ask if they will be able to DNA sex your specific breed of bird if you don't see it on their list.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not concerned about the breeding itself beeing possible. In fact, it'd be great if they would be unable to produce offspring, which would save me the hassle of the egg replacing and oops birds. I'm just worried about if they can pair up and not harm each other xD.

I'm pretty sure my bird is a male. It's pretty rare to find cooing females, and they do have some sexual dimorphism which makes the trained eye able to distinguish between mature males and mature females quite easily. Mine is not yet the needed age, but he will be before I even get the chance to seriously consider getting another one. The problem would be sexing the other bird, but I'm sure that I can get a female if I say I need a female specifically.

I do appreciate your tip a lot! If I ever need those services I will take it into account.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought two ringneck doves from the Magnolia Bird Farm in Riverside California. They have tons of birds and are very reputable. However, I asked for 2 hens and after getting home (to Arizona) and having the birds a while, I noticed that they are males. When buying a dove, make sure you are buying a DNA sexed dove, or a dove that has laid eggs in the past. The pelvic bone test is only 50% accurate, and since birds are going to be about 50/50 male/female, I think that means it doesn't work at all. The birds I bought were sexed by pelvic bone test and it was wrong for both of them. 

Honestly, I don't know what any of my doves are (I can't feel the difference, however, I have accurately sexed my canaries using the same method; maybe it works better because they're smaller) until they are adults and display cooing, bowing, or do not display that. I only know my juvenile bird Albie is female because I got her DNA sexed. The others I found out just by watching them. And right as I thought one must be a male (she arrived at our house as a juvenile and matured in our care), she laid eggs, so I was wrong about that too! So just be careful when buying if you definitely want a female. Ringnecks are tricky birds. 

That said, I've read (and noticed in my own birds) that male-male pairs can bond quite deeply too, as long as there are no hens present to fight over.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That sucks :/. I was planing to ask for a bird that has laid eggs, not a young one, because of that.



MaryOfExeter said:


> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm


If there is an x in F1 pair, it means they produced offspring?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pawbla said:


> That sucks :/. I was planing to ask for a bird that has laid eggs, not a young one, because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is an x in F1 pair, it means they produced offspring?


Yep  If they don't have an x in either fertile or sterile, then I'm assuming either they never bred them to find out, or the babies did not live long enough.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Apparently, then, mourning doves and ringneck doves produce sterile offspring. I assume this would be the case as well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

More than likely, but it's worth a try?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't want any offspring, myself xD.


----------

